# Omax



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

this looks pre 1980 at least










Lying at the bottom of one of my watch boxes, unloved!!

I guess it has a certain retro something though.


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

That's really nice, looks 70s to me. :thumbsup:


----------

